
Whoever built the Boston Marathon bombs is still on the loose (2018) - AndrewBissell
https://www.newsweek.com/2018/01/19/boston-marathon-bomb-maker-loose-776742.html
======
azeotropic
There was a lot of strange stuff going on with the FBI in the Tsarnaev case.
Agents from the Boston FBI office traveled to Florida and shot Ibragim
Todashev and then couldn’t get their story straight about whether he attacked
FBI agents with a broom or a samurai sword or a table.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibragim_Todashev](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibragim_Todashev)

------
tyingq
Here is a CNN story from 2015 making a case that they had help with the bombs:
[https://www.cnn.com/2015/03/05/us/boston-marathon-bombing-
tr...](https://www.cnn.com/2015/03/05/us/boston-marathon-bombing-trial-
help/index.html)

It doesn't speculate who helped them. Some details, though. Like their claim
that they used directions from the Al Queda Inspire magazine. Some details on
parts like Christmas lights and RC car parts, etc.

------
souprock
Nope.

My father-in-law met the Tsarnaev brothers. They were out shopping for
electric switches. My father-in-law worked in an electric supply store that
didn't stock the right type of switch, so he directed them to a store that
would have the needed part. He later recognized them, leading to the store
video being seized as evidence and helping to track them down.

Feeling of guilt over helping the Tsarnaev brothers gnawed at him, worsening
the bad lifestyle choices that led to his death before he could testify.

I don't think they'd go shopping for a switch if they didn't intend to build
the device. There might have been a local co-conspirator such as Tamerlan
Tsarnaev's wife. Wikipedia says: Her web history included searches for "If
your husband becomes a shahid, what are the rewards for you?" and "the rewards
for the wife of Mujahedeen."

------
close04
> [District Attorney] Blodgett gave no explanation

> The FBI declined to answer

It's a sad state of affairs when authorities see no reason to even bother with
any kind of justification for what is obviously a much deeper issue. This is
one of the very things that set democracies apart - accountability towards the
people.

~~~
netsharc
In the London terrorist knife attack a few days ago, the killer had a fake
bomb vest on, he was already neutralised but police shot him when he showed
them the fake vest. There'll be an investigation whether this shooting was
justified. It probably is, because they probably thought the vest was real and
he was about to trigger the detonator, but I'm glad there's still scrutiny of
lethal police action.

------
mindslight
It's awfully hard to believe an article that is dead set on sensationalizing
and demonizing everyday materials:

> _metallic BBs, electrical wires, batteries, cellphone parts, circuit boards_

> _hobby fuse and wires, batteries, dismantled cellphones, fire starters_

> _Thermite ... recipe for chlorine gas_

> _plastic zip ties like the ones used by police when they are making large-
> scale arrests_

> _knives, decorative swords, a loaded 9 mm pistol and a large, fully loaded
> Russian bolt action rifle, along with several hundred rounds of high-caliber
> ammunition._

> _machete, steel wool, a Duraflame log, coffee grinders and shards of metal
> shavings_

Who _doesn 't_ have most of these " _ominous materials_ ", for basic every day
civil purposes? And if someone needs a written recipe for chlorine gas, I
doubt their ability to make _bread_ without burning down the kitchen.

Sure, the article also contains details that do indicate the making of bombs
(although once again, playing with explosives can be just good clean fun), and
more importantly actual connection to the crimes. It's just not good that the
majority of their narrative is built on innuendo and further marginalizing
their audience with ominous fear.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Having a few of these things, in isolation, would be no cause for alarm. It's
all of them taken together and stashed away in a bedroom, along with the
bizarre behavior of both Morley and the FBI, which makes it seem very
suspicious.

~~~
mindslight
Your comment is basically continuing the innuendo train. All of these things,
taken together, are perfectly reasonable to have, period. It sounds like his
"bedroom" was his only personal space away from his mother, so once again
nothing notable. And "stashed" is yet another baseless pejorative.

I do agree there are other pertinent details that are the actual cause for
concern, especially regarding the FBI. But why not stick to those rather than
illustrating some scary sounding but ultimately innocuous motif around the
suspect?

I'm thinking the dynamic is that the journalist has no idea what the real
world is actually like (eg associating "wires" with movie bombs, rather than
realizing they're in literally every electric device), but has been trained to
embellish their writing with descriptive words, and so they've resorted to
crafting a narrative of fear of general odds and ends. Perhaps they should
have visited the witchcraft victims' memorial one town south to remind
themselves what such fearmongering leads to.

~~~
linksnapzz
I think if you have all of those things, in toto, in your basement all where
they belong, it's normal. Those specific things, hidden in your bedroom, are
enough to make your parents ask questions. If he was a homemade pyrotechnics
enthusiast, it'd be perfectly normal. Was he?

Also, LOL at the bag of perlite. It's almost as if someone told him to go to
the hardware store to buy fertilizer for a "fertilizer bomb", and this guy
gets a bag of chemically inert soil amendment instead.

~~~
mindslight
I'd say that many of those things, by themselves, are enough for parents to
ask questions. Questions like "do I think my son is mature enough to have
firearms under my roof" and "are these flammable things stored responsibly" ?
But personal judgment and implied criminality are entirely different beasts.

Thanks for mentioning the perlite, I missed had that. I love how it's
presented uncritically - sounds like thermite! I wonder if he had some deadly
diatomaceous earth as well? Maybe I'm just taking it too seriously and the
whole article is actually meant to be a comic.

------
mabbo
Not that it's even close to relevant to the story, but wow, suddenly my
childhood wish that my first name, Morley, was more well known has come true.

Be careful what you wish for...

~~~
esotericn
Did you know that you own a chain of famous chicken shops in South London?

You even have merchandise!

[https://www.morleyslondon.com/collections/all](https://www.morleyslondon.com/collections/all)

~~~
internobody
Also the name of the fictional cigarettes used frequently by CSM on the
X-Files

------
fergie
Interesting story, but why would the FBI protect Morley? What would be their
motive?

~~~
save_ferris
No idea, but based on the way they returned the evidence to local authorities
and claiming they couldn't find anything makes me wonder if they committed a
serious breach of protocol at some point (i.e. an FBI agent or informant gave
the suspect live bomb-making materials constituting entrapment, etc.)

~~~
pjc50
Yes, this sounds like the most likely explanation - they were already involved
in some way, and admitting it would be far worse than merely not catching the
bomber. Wasn't there something like this with Mexican gunrunning? And isn't
there already a record of the FBI effectively creating suspects by
"recruiting" them as terrorists?

~~~
paulcole
Yep, here’s a case of the FBI recruiting a “terrorist” for the publicity of
stopping an attack on a holiday:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Portland_car_bomb_plot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Portland_car_bomb_plot)

------
aaron695
Random fact -

The FBI put out a version of Inspire which had the 'How to Build a Bomb in the
Kitchen of Your Mom' which had some sort of malware or corruption when it came
out.

From memory when viewing it became corrupt specifically during the 'How to
Build a Bomb in the Kitchen of Your Mom'. I assumed in a unpatched system it'd
overflow or something.

Never seen the sandy hook crew try and link this, but there could be a fair
argument the FBI supplied the instructions of 'How to Build a Bomb in the
Kitchen of Your Mom' to a lot of people, and perhaps even the bombers doing
this honey pot.

------
ncmncm
Lead-paint, tobacco, and anti-personnel mine manufacturing executives live out
their lives and retire peacefully with no danger of arrest or prosecution.

~~~
Jamwinner
I get your drift on mines, and tobacco after 1960 is pretty clear even if
users were mostly aware, but lead was the best additive for oil base paints
out there, and few issues exist if you don't actively eat it. It is still used
in much paint worldwide, and in mast art paints. Even abspestos is still being
produced, and to a small extent, sold in the usa. Both are still only illegal
to use in certain circumstances, although nearly defacto banned thanks to very
successful civil mesotheiloma and lead exposure litigation.

~~~
ncmncm
Lead dust gets into the air. It is directly responsible for thousands upon
thousands of murders. The decline in violent crime is a direct result of
decreasing childhood exposure.

~~~
webninja
Maybe that’s why so many murders happen in Michigan? The lead in their Flint
River contaminated their water supply and this type of poisoning gives people
trouble with their brain.

~~~
maxerickson
The lead was not in the source water or the main water supply. The chemistry
of the water supply was not properly maintained and the water dissolved lead
from the pipes supplying the homes.

The main source of the lead was the supply lines between the water mains and
the homes.

------
Merrill
The Boston Bombings and the CIA Connection. Graham Fuller and Uncle Ruslan
Tsarnaev - [https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-boston-bombings-and-the-
ci...](https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-boston-bombings-and-the-cia-
connection-graham-fuller-and-uncle-ruslan-tsarnaev/5335416)

~~~
danw1979
the above article on globalresearch.ca was posted a couple of times here and
it appears to veer off into batshit conspiratorial nonsense about fake blood
and injuries towards the end. pinch of salt required whilst reading.

see also [https://www.wired.com/2013/04/boston-marathon-
conspiracies/](https://www.wired.com/2013/04/boston-marathon-conspiracies/)

~~~
Merrill
True, but I think that the uncle's connections in Washington enabled the
brother's and their family's entry to the US. After that it is simply another
case of maladaptation to their new situation, conversion to extremism, the
deed, and then clean-up of a potentially embarrassing situation. It's
basically "blowback" from the covert operations to use Islamic extremism
against the USSR and Russia.

~~~
acqq
> uncle's connections in Washington

The uncle, then still Tsarnaev, lived by his father in law in Maryland and
while living there incorporated there "the Congress of Chechen International
Organizations".

See my other post here.

> It's basically "blowback" from the covert operations to use Islamic
> extremism against the USSR and Russia.

That's how one part of the whole story can be interpreted.

One of the most interesting titles from The Washington Post I've read was:
"The Taliban indoctrinates kids with jihadist textbooks paid for by the U.S."
(2014)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2014/12/08...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2014/12/08/the-
taliban-indoctrinates-kids-with-jihadist-textbooks-paid-for-by-the-u-s/)

"As The Washington Post reported in 2002, the United States had spent
_millions of dollars_ beginning in the 1980s to produce and disseminate anti-
Soviet textbooks for Afghan schoolchildren. The books encouraged a jihadist
outlook, which was useful propaganda at the time for a Washington driven by
the imperatives of the Cold War."

------
beowulfey
I would guess the FBI has sophisticated means of tracking purchases and
probably had their eyes on him for that reason. It’s possible he really did
have a mental breakdown and bought all that after reading too much redpill
post-attacks. Who knows.

------
1337biz
This is from 2018. Since then have there been any substantial new
developments?

~~~
aethanol
Couldn't find much, but looks like the author is releasing a second book in
April:
[https://twitter.com/MicheleMcPhee/status/1201618338746519552...](https://twitter.com/MicheleMcPhee/status/1201618338746519552?s=20)

------
bhouston
I think we found the next popular crime podcast. :)

